# Requesting Free Website Recomendations



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

I'm looking for recommendations for a service where I can build a free website, where I can place Amazon, eBay, Facebook, Cafepress HTML widgets onto the site.

I'm not a code warrior by any means, so I'd prefer something with fairly easy and intuitive web building tools.

I've tried Bravenet, and I like their tools, but to be able to use HTML widgets on their site requires a paid pro plan.

Any suggestions anyone could give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can try wordpress.com. You can edit their templates to include widgets. Not sure about their rules regarding html widgets, so you best read them first. i

mo, if you want to make money, you need to spend money and use a hosting service and purchase a domain name.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the response!

At this point I am not interested in spending money on hosting and a domain name, which is why the request is specifically for advice on _free_ website recommendations. I want to investigate free options first.

I looked into wordpress.com, but it doesn't appear that they allow HTML widgets through their free service.

This guy touts Yola.com:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-fZxJu14SQ

Frankly it seems like Yola would be fine for my current needs, except for the 1GB bandwidth for their free service. I'm not too techy, so I don't know how much traffic 1GB would allow, and am attempting to research that question now.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

A guy in this conversation mentions that 1GB can handle on average about 5000 visitors a month. Considering my site will only have 1 page, perhaps mine will be able to handle more?

https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=64203


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like I can make a website with Dreamweaver and upload it to Zymic for free.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgUu-VX2Nxc


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

A simple text site with minor images such as you've described could likely handle a million or so hits a month, with data to spare.


----------

